# Halp with ram on ICS ROM.. Plz



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

My current RAM situation. Could someone help me? I'm running the Team BAMF ICS leak


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i don't understand what your issue is. your ram consumption is normal for a sense rom. you can always freeze/remove apps like twitter, facebook, google now, and you tube to cut down on ram/data usage if you're so inclined. though those apps are system, you can run fine with them frozen/removed, though you may have to pull battery and reboot if you get a series of force closes after removing apps like that while running.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> i don't understand what your issue is. your ram consumption is normal for a sense rom. you can always freeze/remove apps like twitter, facebook, google now, and you tube to cut down on ram/data usage if you're so inclined. though those apps are system, you can run fine with them frozen/removed, though you may have to pull battery and reboot if you get a series of force closes after removing apps like that while running.


Do you think AOSP will come through with a non-sense ROM?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Do you think AOSP will come through with a non-sense ROM?


No doubt about it.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i agree with liarsenic. teamliquid has already built a solid AOSP base. remarkably, liquid was able to get data going in his rom without a leak or official release. now that the leak is here, liquid has it and will likely be able to get stable and fully functional data with its RIL.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

at one point there were an abundance of functional AOSP ICS ROMs that just needed the RIL to be ready for prime time...now that we have an official leak, I don't expect we'll be waiting long for at least one of them to be up and running.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I dont know about that. When GB sense got released they still had to write a new ril for aosp. Why even now aosp gb roms has issues with data speeds not being that fast. I think we will get an aosp ics rom but its not going to be any time soon if it follows what GB went through.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It will help them figure out exactly what they need to fix in the ril though. From what I read in that forum is they already have stable data for it they are just working out the icon issues and the other little bugs. Although the ril is different they still have similarities that all android phones have.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Do you think AOSP will come through with a non-sense ROM?


thats what AOSP is - android open source project. Basically straight from google, before it gets to the different carriers.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I dont know about that. When GB sense got released they still had to write a new ril for aosp. Why even now aosp gb roms has issues with data speeds not being that fast. I think we will get an aosp ics rom but its not going to be any time soon if it follows what GB went through.


↑ ↑

Bingo.

Exactly why there was never an official cm for the bolt.

The cm guys did some amazing stuff to get aosp running on the bolt.

However, it's been done a few times now between the bolt and the rezound... so, theyve got a bit more experience.

In the meantime... enjoy the new stuff ya got to play w =}

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Run Nova Launcher...or even better Nova Launcher Prime if you want more settings and this ROM is plenty fast, it was quite surprising how snappy it is actually. There is only one thing I have noticed with this ROM and that is it seems like it forgets to remember Super User Access on some apps, because it asks for access every time I open the app


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Run Nova Launcher...or even better Nova Launcher Prime if you want more settings and this ROM is plenty fast, it was quite surprising how snappy it is actually. There is only one thing I have noticed with this ROM and that is it seems like it forgets to remember Super User Access on some apps, because it asks for access every time I open the app


You may need to change the way superuser asks for root privelages or make sure the box is checked to not ask every time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdb424 (Oct 30, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832512
There is an AOSP solution with data. It's flaky, but that was before the leak. They have it almost stable and are planning on doing another release woth all knows bugs fixed soon. i'm running this rom desensed and it's running GREAT! Not as good on battery, so I'll probably switch back to AOSP, but it's pretty good without sense.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> You may need to change the way superuser asks for root privelages or make sure the box is checked to not ask every time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yea I will check it out, battery life on this ROM is ehh..but not terrible....I don't understand why there is no option to turn off GPS in the quick setting menu though?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Please close thread.


----------

